# Help! How could I access wifi when none is availabe?



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I would want to access the internet from a fire. I have wifi at home, but spend much time taking care of my mother in another state and she doesn't have internet or wifi. I have heard of tethering and Mifi but do not know what they are or how they work. I have an iPhone. Any suggestions?


----------



## PAWilson (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can do this with the new iPhones. I have an android phone and I can create a mobile hotspot with the phone. On android it's under connections. As long as you can get a cell phone connection, you can create a wifi hotspot. 

hope that helps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We have plenty of iPhone users, I'm sure some one will check in...or you can post in our iThing board:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,56.0.html

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

PAWilson said:


> I'm pretty sure you can do this with the new iPhones. I have an android phone and I can create a mobile hotspot with the phone. On android it's under connections. As long as you can get a cell phone connection, you can create a wifi hotspot.
> 
> hope that helps.


You can do this on the iPhone, but the US carriers will charge you extra per month for it. The best part is you don't have to keep it all the time - you can get it one month at a time. Note that if you have verizon or sprint you will have the option of answering a phone call and throwing yourself off the net, or ignoring the phone call and staying online.

A mifi is a portable wifi router thru a cell carrier (or Virgin Mobile has a prepaid device to avoid the contract thing), most allow you to connect up to 5 devices to it. It will run on battery or plug into the wall.

Does your mom have Internet in her house? Buying a wireless router would be the cheapest way in that case!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Thanks all of you! 


Betsy the Quilter said:


> We have plenty of iPhone users, I'm sure some one will check in...or you can post in our iThing board:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,56.0.html
> 
> Betsy


I do have something on my iPhone but did not know what it did...so if I use that option, you are saying that would create a wifi connection not a 3g connection, right? I wonder if it only connects one device to it...I'll have to check into that...going to check on that other thread that you mentioned. 


TraceyC/FL said:


> You can do this on the iPhone, but the US carriers will charge you extra per month for it. The best part is you don't have to keep it all the time - you can get it one month at a time. Note that if you have verizon or sprint you will have the option of answering a phone call and throwing yourself off the net, or ignoring the phone call and staying online.
> 
> A mifi is a portable wifi router thru a cell carrier (or Virgin Mobile has a prepaid device to avoid the contract thing), most allow you to connect up to 5 devices to it. It will run on battery or plug into the wall.
> 
> Does your mom have Internet in her house? Buying a wireless router would be the cheapest way in that case!


So it sounds like the mifi thing would do the same thing...connect other things via wifi.

I do have at&t on my phone so would not have to choose a call or wifi.

I wonder which would be the best thing to do wifi or the iphone thing price-wise and connection-wise.

I'd kind of like to be able to connect to wifi if I am a passenger in a car too.

No, my mother does not have an internet connection.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a MiFi, with Virgin Mobile.  What they do is connect to the Internet via a 3G phone connection and then create a WiFi hotspot.  (Like cell phones, there are times when they are in a dead zone and can't connect.)

Once the connection is made, up to five wireless devices can connect.  The current prices with Virgin (I believe) are $10 for ten days and 100 MB of data transfer, or $20 for 30 days and 500 MB of data transfer or $50 for 30 days of unlimited transfer.  Those are pay-as-you-go plans, they don't automatically recur (though you can set that up, too).  At least that's the plan available to me.  Whichever gets used first first, the number of days or the amount of data, that's it.  You have to buy another block.

It works for me as I'm seldom without a WiFi connection.  I buy the $30/500MB plan about 7-8 times a year.  Cheaper for me than having a monthly plan with almost anyone.

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I love Virgin Mobile. I have my (rooted) Android phone through them. $45 a month for unlimited web, texts, data and 1200 minutes - and I can created a mobile hotspot with it.  That has come in handy a few times when our internet has gone down and I'm in the middle of something on my laptop. I don't stream movies or anything with it, I don't want to abuse it.  My Nook Color or K4 won't hook up to it though - they see it, but won't connect.  Then again, neither will hook up to my mom's Mifi through Verizon. They both hook up to my hubby's work Mifi (also through Verizon, but a different device).


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

JJB said:


> I would want to access the internet from a fire. I have wifi at home, but spend much time taking care of my mother in another state and she doesn't have internet or wifi. I have heard of tethering and Mifi but do not know what they are or how they work. I have an iPhone. Any suggestions?


Who is your carrier?
With Verizon I have Personal Hotspot added as a feature (have had for a while since I use it regularly to update MIL's computer -- she's still dial-up  so adding Fire to is was a piece of cake.) 
With VZW you get 2 GB of transfer for $20 a month. Easy to set up and easy to use.


----------



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

Let's be clear here -- if you use your iPhone you are essentially transmitting over 3G (assuming you don't have a wifi around you) to your Fire.  It will be slow -- anyone remember dial up modems?  That may or may not be acceptable to you.  If you want to get an idea, just go somewhere there isn't any wifi (you can tell on your iPhone what type of connection you have by looking at the top status bar) and then try Safari.  And try Netflix (if you have it available to you).  If those speeds are acceptable to you (and they will be *slightly* slower on the fire, doing tether) then by all means investigate the pricing.

Other options may run on 4G networks (which the iPhone does not), which will be a LOT faster -- you need to check out all that is available to you (and definitely test it out -- reading about speeds and experiencing them are two very different things, particularly if you are entering into any kind of contract).


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I would Like to have a faster data connection as I might like to download & or stream a movie or tv show. I would also want to be much faster than dial-up for web surfing and so on. 

It sounds as though the connection speed either via my iphone through at&t or with any carrier with a Mifi device may not be adequate for much of anything other than doing very basic things, which of course I would need also. Just disappointing that I could not do more than basic stuff without frustration. I was hoping to be able to get speed & connection in some way that would be comparable to a true wifi like I have at home.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

If you want to do streaming and large downloads while away from wifi, having a 4G connection is probably a good option, either using a 4G phone or mifi device.

Personally, I find there are plenty of locations that have free wifi available, from McAlister's Deli, Panera Bread, and even the local Arby's. There are a few places I go that don't have wifi available. For those few times, the mobile hotspot on my SGS has been sufficient for syncing ebook location, using Tapatalk for forum access, or reading blogs and news. 

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I just got a portable mobile hot spot wifi with Verizon.    This way I can hook up my laptop, net book and fire any where I go.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JJB said:


> I would want to access the internet from a fire. I have wifi at home, but spend much time taking care of my mother in another state and she doesn't have internet or wifi. I have heard of tethering and Mifi but do not know what they are or how they work. I have an iPhone. Any suggestions?


When my father in law was ill, the kids set up internet with wifi at his house, even though he didn't need it, so whichever kid was at the house could keep the others up to date on things. That might be an option if you expect to want/need a fairly fast connection and are going to be there with some frequency. Maybe something could be added onto an existing phone or tv service for a reasonable price.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

geniebeanie said:


> I just got a portable mobile hot spot wifi with Verizon. This way I can hook up my laptop, net book and fire any where I go.


Have you had a chance to try it out yet? Which model did you get?

When I was taking care of my mother most of the time for about 9 mo last year, my brother lent me his Verizon USB thing to access the internet from my laptop so that I could work from her house. I was able to send my work to my office and do email most of the time, but signal was not great, especially in the evenings when I often had little to no signal at all. I was never able to watch a short video from the internet. They would play very slowly and stop and start often. So, I'm thinking that Verizon may not be the best cellular carrier to use there, or maybe it would be the same with any...I just don't know.



Ann in Arlington said:


> When my father in law was ill, the kids set up internet with wifi at his house, even though he didn't need it, so whichever kid was at the house could keep the others up to date on things. That might be an option if you expect to want/need a fairly fast connection and are going to be there with some frequency. Maybe something could be added onto an existing phone or tv service for a reasonable price.


Good idea to check out, thanks.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Xopher said:


> If you want to do streaming and large downloads while away from wifi, having a 4G connection is probably a good option, either using a 4G phone or mifi device.
> 
> Personally, I find there are plenty of locations that have free wifi available, from McAlister's Deli, Panera Bread, and even the local Arby's. There are a few places I go that don't have wifi available. For those few times, the mobile hotspot on my SGS has been sufficient for syncing ebook location, using Tapatalk for forum access, or reading blogs and news.
> 
> Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


Maybe 4G Mifi would be the best. I wonder if they let you try them out and return them if they are not satisfactory.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

JJB said:


> Maybe 4G Mifi would be the best. I wonder if they let you try them out and return them if they are not satisfactory.


The carrier return policy window varies right now per carrier - all seem to be migrating to 14 days, but I think ATT might still have 30. Check with them!

It sounds like a 4g mifi (Verizon has the most coverage right now) would fit your needs, but do check with your mom's phone company about DSL options. I know that Centurylink here is offering a no-contract something for $14.95/mo. It would be slower, but steady and not lock you into a contract either.

The mifi option and personal hotspot will allow you to use it in the car, which is kinda cool in a geeky way! LOL!! Again with it being something you can add month to month (let me preface that with, on ATT provided you do NOT have the grandfathered unlimited data plan) it is something you can try and see if it works for you then explore other options.

Good luck, at least today there are number of options to choose from!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

TraceyC/FL said:


> The carrier return policy window varies right now per carrier - all seem to be migrating to 14 days, but I think ATT might still have 30. Check with them!
> 
> It sounds like a 4g mifi (Verizon has the most coverage right now) would fit your needs, but do check with your mom's phone company about DSL options. I know that Centurylink here is offering a no-contract something for $14.95/mo. It would be slower, but steady and not lock you into a contract either.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good advice!


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

mkelley said:


> Let's be clear here -- if you use your iPhone you are essentially transmitting over 3G (assuming you don't have a wifi around you) to your Fire. It will be slow -- anyone remember dial up modems? That may or may not be acceptable to you. If you want to get an idea, just go somewhere there isn't any wifi (you can tell on your iPhone what type of connection you have by looking at the top status bar) and then try Safari. And try Netflix (if you have it available to you). If those speeds are acceptable to you (and they will be *slightly* slower on the fire, doing tether) then by all means investigate the pricing.
> 
> Other options may run on 4G networks (which the iPhone does not), which will be a LOT faster -- you need to check out all that is available to you (and definitely test it out -- reading about speeds and experiencing them are two very different things, particularly if you are entering into any kind of contract).


3G is not as fast as 4G, but it is much faster than dial up ever was. At least where I live (large metro area with 2.5 million people, so we have data connection everywhere).


----------

